# Where did my Thread about SAS Discord go?



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I made a thread about SAS Discord on this section but strangely it is no longer there. Have I broken any rules? Why was it deleted?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Your thread itself likely didn't break any rules; whilst you were offline, something in the thread that someone posted (or multiple people) likely did. If your interested in meeting people on discoid from SAS you should check this sub-forum out. A lot of members create groups and do hang outs from SAS on different platforms. It's acutely pretty cool! I think there are a couple people with Discoid groups on SAS


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't think there's an "official" SAS discord


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

aqwsderf said:


> I don't think there's an "official" SAS discord


From my knowledge there isn't. It's just groups people have put together, for people, within the SAS community. This has been going on for along time (there has been several SAS tiny chat's, facebook group, google hang outs, Skype Groups, KIK groups, etc) for us to all stay connected and we join at our own risks. This has been a long standing trend on SAS since 2008? There is literally a sub-forum for members and encouraged for members to do!


----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)

+1


----------



## ABurnedPrince (Dec 2, 2019)

+1


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This thread has been moved to Social Anxiety Friends and Connections section.

I deleted the other one because there are multiple threads about SAS-related discords at this point and making more of them (instead of just bumping one of the others and adding whatever you have to say) is spammy and clutters up the forum with a zillion threads with basically the same topic. In the future, additional threads about Discord will be merged with this one (Unless there is a good reason why they shouldn't be).

EDIT -

I did an advanced search for the word "Discord" and constrained my search to threads with the word "Discord" in the title of the thread and asked the search to display the results as threads and here is a screenshot of the result of that search...










That's 35 threads with "Discord" literally in the title. You could not do a similar search yourself and find a thread to post in?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Also, it is worth pointing out that when you make a new thread (about anything) on this forum, it does not show up in the Recent Discussions sidebar until there have been quite a few replies. Which means that a lot of new threads do not even get noticed and get very few replies until they disappear off the Active Topics list altogether. Which basically means that starting a new thread about the same exact thing that has already had a thread made about it sends you back to square one and makes your thread less likely to get any responses. So it does not really make any sense to do it unless it's a totally new topic or something that cannot be posted in an existing thread. This just contributes more to the fact that there are already 35 threads about Discord here. People make them, they drop off the radar and they make more and those drop off the radar and they don't understand why.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Maybe there was a good reason it good deleted. You never know.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This thread has been moved to Social Anxiety Friends and Connections section.
> 
> I deleted the other one because there are multiple threads about SAS-related discords at this point and making more of them (instead of just bumping one of the others and adding whatever you have to say) is spammy and clutters up the forum with a zillion threads with basically the same topic. In the future, additional threads about Discord will be merged with this one (Unless there is a good reason why they shouldn't be).
> 
> ...


But my question on SAS Discord was different. I asked why don't SAS display the server, the one I had an invite to by a Mod. I was wonder why won't it be display if it is for everyone to join unless certain people are allowed. That was my question. It is different from the other Discord topics. Very different.

Also: Sadly this thread question does not fit in this section. It should belong in the section that I posted it. A bit confused.

Thank You anyway.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

SAS doesn't have a Discord thing...I don't believe SAS ownership reach goes out further than this particular website. I believe there are like 100 different ones created by individual users. If you put a public link up asking people to join a specific server, then I imagine other people who have Discord servers, wanting people from this site to join, would be none too pleased. If you were invited by a mod, then I'm guessing he/she decides who they want/do not want on their server and do not want a bunch of random people signing up. ? So just message the person back asking for the link again?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

OK. Question has been asked. Thread will now be closed and left here and if one of the other moderators has a better answer than what has already been posted, they can still post it.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Evo1114 said:


> SAS doesn't have a Discord thing...I don't believe SAS ownership reach goes out further than this particular website. I believe there are like 100 different ones created by individual users. If you put a public link up asking people to join a specific server, then I imagine other people who have Discord servers, wanting people from this site to join, would be none too pleased. If you were invited by a mod, then I'm guessing he/she decides who they want/do not want on their server and *do not want a bunch of random people signing up.* ? So just message the person back asking for the link again?


This is one of the reasons I'm not going to be posting the link to my server again and am being much more careful with who I invite. Some people I invited invited random people who weren't even from SAS or who had either no posts or not many posts and hadn't signed in for a very long time. I shouldn't have to keep people on my server who aren't from SAS and/or aren't trustworthy.

Wherever there is a group of people, there will be problems eventually because people argue. It's very good to be able to read a person's posts before inviting them and making sure they would be suitable in the server. Unfortunately, a lot of people aren't suitable as they don't like rules and would rather there be none.

I'm sure other people would feel the same about their servers. This is nothing personal against anyone.

If anyone wants an invitation, they can send a PM to either me or @iAmCodeMonkey and we will consider inviting you if we think you are suitable.


----------

